# Black Sabbath - Paranoid Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Black Sabbath
Album: Paranoid
Year: 1970
Genre(s): Heavy Metal, Hard Rock

Some of these lyrics make me laugh. They try to be dark, but to me it comes across as trying too hard. But that doesn't mean they're bad. My favourite, "Paranoid", is a near pop song, despite being so heavy.

That's the only song here that I really like, though - the rest are just ok. I feel like this album could've been improved by being even heavier, but we have to remember the year it was released.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

